# Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor - P2185



## ericlikeseatin (Jan 30, 2006)

Recently, I had to replace my radiator fans (to the tune of $1000) because the small fan had stopped spinning and the large fan was making a very loud noise. It turns out that the fans had failed because they had been spinning at full speed all the time due to this fault:

008581 - Engine Coolant Temp Sensor on Radiator Outlet (G83): Signal too High
P2185 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 127849 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:02:42

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 47.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.319 V

The sensor (on the lower radiator hose on the drivers side) has been replaced and the code cleared but when turning the car on, P2185 comes up again and the radiator fans are spinning at 100%, even on a chilly winter's morning. 

Has anyone experienced this problem also? The dealership is recommending a pin-out test to check the wiring harness but I was wondering what else could be causing the problem. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I never got the code, but my fans used to run for upwards of 15-20 minutes after any driving even when 30 degrees out.

when we replaced my thermostat, that solved the problem, not the coolant temp sensors that we had already replaced.

might be that the sensor is working fine, but the car thinks its not because its always reading higher than the car thinks it should?


----------

